# The life and times of Fitzwilliam Darcy



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Go Mr. Darcy!!!! I love love love love love love love love love (LOVE?) watching your videos and seeing the photos. I'm in love with Mr. Darcy! He is just the absolute cutest, little rag-a-muffin!!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

He is a complete joy. He so reliable with alerting us to go out that we now let him sit and look out the door when he just want to watch the snow. We don't shout DOOR and leap into action anymore! lol After only 4 days!


----------



## Shellbug (Nov 14, 2013)

Smart baby 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Well, if this is his thread, it will need some pictures.

:worthless

(I think he needs to go into your signature now, too! )


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

Yes, pictures please.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

It's the perfect match between you and Mr. Darcy!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

It is. People underestimate how valuable a good breeder is....as much about knowing how to breed great pups as it is about knowing who to give them to. 

I have a video in mind for tomorrow, because he did something amazingly cute today and I think he'll do it again tomorrow. ;-)



Ljilly28 said:


> It's the perfect match between you and Mr. Darcy!


----------



## Goldenhopeful (Dec 21, 2013)

Penny's Mom said:


> It is. People underestimate how valuable a good breeder is....as much about knowing how to breed great pups as it is about knowing who to give them to.
> 
> I have a video in mind for tomorrow, because he did something amazingly cute today and I think he'll do it again tomorrow. ;-)


You are so right! Tuck is seriously the perfect match for our family! I could never had picked a more perfect puppy. He is amazing with our Son and is very gentle and soft mouthed with him. Tucker acts like he's lived here his whole life! He fits in perfectly! Leeah did temperament testing, and picked our pup for us. I was worried because it was such short notice but she nailed it! 

Love his name!!! Do you call him Darcy? More pics please


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

We are calling him puppy puppy puppy. We'll probably call him Darcy for training purposes; introductions will be to Mr. Darcy.


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

He sounds just perfect!


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

Was he always meant to be Fitzwilliam? 
Cuz I seriously love that!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Well, I've tossed it around. Mr. Darcy was referred to by his first name, Fitzwilliam, only once. The rest of the time he was referred to as Darcy or Mr. Darcy. Quite big name!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Penny's Mom said:


> Well, I've tossed it around. Mr. Darcy was referred to by his first name, Fitzwilliam, only once. The rest of the time he was referred to as Darcy or Mr. Darcy. Quite big name!


I'm waiting to see if he's called "Dar-Dar" at some point.


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Fitzy!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

If I told you some of Max's nicknames, he'd never speak to me again

I will share this one - he is known to both me and my husband as "boo da boo da boo da boo!"


----------



## Goldenhopeful (Dec 21, 2013)

We've been calling Tucker - tummy tucker lol but I also say tuck tuck. Poor things probably confused!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

We have first blood! I was playing with his rope cow, he leaped up to grab it and missed. Got my wrist. SHARP little puppy teeth!

Penny had so many names that she came to just about anything; including a silent wiggle of the finger. Lots of possibilities for this guy.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Helping me with the snow. Full of growling and barking.


----------



## Davidrob2 (Dec 10, 2012)

Penny's Mom said:


> Helping me with the snow. Full of growling and barking.


That wins the prize for the most adorable thing I've seen today.


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

So cute! Who knew snow shovels could be so much fun!


----------



## hockeybelle31 (Jun 7, 2012)

He is the cutest baby ever!!! OMG I want to reach through the screen and just snuggle him!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

David, it's right up there for my day too!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

What a cutie pie! A puppy having fun--can't get much cheerier than that.  

Thanks for posting.


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

So cute! Makes me miss those puppy days, they grow up too fast.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Puppies and snow are one of my favorite combos for the comedy factor! Young Darcy is just adorable


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*So adorable!*

So adorable-Darcy with the BIG, BAD, SHOVEL!


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Eekz!!! SO CUTE! Rem never had this much energy lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

We are in FULL PUPPY MODE!!! At 9 1/2 weeks, he goes thru bouts of "puppy storms" and turns into a leaping land shark! But smart as a whip.

We're working on our loose leash walking; our 'sits' and 'stands'....he will do somersaults for a Cheerio!! lol Also, taking him on an outing everyday. Today was the bank where our daughter works. He met a bunch of people...2 of them wanted to take him home. He was on his best behavior and so calm...the calm before the storm, so to speak.

He's potty training us very well. When we watch, we catch his signals and never miss. When we don't watch, we have to clean up. He loves his food, no tummy upset and stools are starting to 'mature'.

Every thing going along nicely!


----------



## Kylie's Mom (Jun 23, 2013)

That is one cute video of Mr Darcy and snow! He looks like he is really enjoying himself.


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Yay for such a good pup

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Gah...this cold weather is horrible for Mr. Darcy. Temp is -5 and it's not quite 9:00. I worry abut his little paws. I won't let him stay out more than 3 minutes on his own. No more than 10 minutes if we're out with him and running around. Sure does complicate things.

I love winter for me and don't mind the cold but for a baby dog? :-(((


----------



## momofjasper (Jan 1, 2014)

Just the cutest!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I had to watch that video 2 times! Just too darn cute for his own good...LOL


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Have only just found the video of Mr Darcy helping you in the snow, so cute! Thanks for sharing 

Glad to hear that he's getting on so well, it sounds like he's got his little paws firmly under the table in your home already  When we got Sammy home from the breeder last year we had snow for weeks. It was a nightmare potty training him in the cold, like you with Mr Darcy it was literally out to potty and back in within a minute (with Sammy hidden inside my coat to keep warm). 

I'm looking forward to watching your adorable bundle of golden joy grow up, he's precious!


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

Honestly don't know how you would begin to teach a pup to go outside to potty in those really freezing temps. Keep wondering how I could go if I dropped my pants outside?? Really?????

Good thing our dogs don't mind the cold as I do. LOL!!


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Penny's mom, have you tried little booties or anything? We don't have snow here and when it reached 18 degrees the other day it was a 25 year record lol so I'm not sure what you guys do in that cold, but start him out young right? Lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

I think it bothers me more than it bothers him. He knows when he wants to go out for business. I have a problem with him wanting to go out often, just to play. I'd prefer he didn't but we're potty training...have to take every indication seriously.

Also, he knows his way back in but I hate it when he goes out and just lays down. Today we got back from errands and he'd been sleeping in the car. I carried him thru the house and put him down outside. He gave me a look like: Seriously? You've got to be freakin kidding me!!!

I took him back in. He woke up and in a few minutes had to go RIGHT NOW, MOMMY and had a nice piddle and poo. But the look when he was still half asleep was priceless!!!


----------



## Apesan (Aug 23, 2013)

Love! So cute. Has me all excited. We are in the 2 week countdown!


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Rem did the same thing almost immediately... He began to realize sitting by the door got him out, and if he wasn't sitting there I better not push him outside  lol but when he was there, don't expect every time to be for pottying either lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

His first big biscuit. A large Milkbone.


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

You can see those little brain cells working as he figures out his Milkbone. How cute is that?? Every day is like an open book and so fun to watch as he explores his world.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

The milkbone video made me smile. I love all the antics at first. Such a darling puppy!


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

I am in love with these babies!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

I am head over heels for this little guy. Today it's just him and me. Dad had errands in the far, far city. ;-) He's wearing himself out following me around the house and I'm getting a lot done. He finally settled for his nap. That was hard for him because every time I left the room or opened a door he had to come and check it out.

He's such a good boy. Only 1 timeout so far for unruly behavior...think of it as the Penalty Box. lol I keep Cheerios all over and he LOVES his Cheerios. I can call him from anywhere and he will come running, front, sit and get his little treat.

Also had a whimper and a whine followed by a gallop to the door. He had to poo. We still have to keep an eye on him but he's understanding that he's to go outside.

What a joy!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Mr. Darcy loves his Cheerios and takes them so gently.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

What a sweet beautiful boy.


----------



## CStrong73 (Jun 11, 2012)

Such a sweetheart!


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

Checking in for a Darcy update


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

He's doing great. Tells us every time when he needs to go out. He's almost sleeping thru the night and has dropped the middle of the night poo! Yay!!! Also, getting into more playing with his toys and less tugging on our pants although he managed to latch onto Dan's cords and rip them a bit today. But all is forgiven. 

Here he is having lunch with Dad.


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

He is just so precious!


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

He sounds as easy to raise as our Rem was. You are definitely blessed!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

He's just so well adjusted. I credit his breeder for getting him started right.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

We are getting play periods like this more and more often. Of course it winds him up and eventually turns to a land shark attack on us which results in a time out. But until then...it's all fun and games.


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

Oh my is he a sweetheart. They grow so fast. Poor Mr. Darcy doesn't have enough toys. lol


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

LOL...everybody says that!! Most of them are hand-me-downs. And STILL we're his favorite chew toy.


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

Great video's, Mr. Darcy is adorable!!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Learning to eat from the fork. Sharing my scrambled eggs. He usually sits faster but he was playing tuggy with my robe. Click on the code above the video and go full screen. He can jump in YOUR lap too. ;-)


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

He is a total sweetheart!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

He is just way too cute!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Thanks for sharing your adorable videos. Mr Darcy is so precious  I love how he doesn't know which toy to go for because he's got so many, bless him. You must be having so much fun with him. So happy for you!


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

He is just so darn cute. I cannot believe he is a little land shark - he is just too cute for that.....he looks like an angel to me.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Our smaller x pen came yesterday. He outgrew his baby crate which we used for naps and time outs. He's doing so well with potty training...he makes sure we know he needs to go out...that we expanded his space to the whole family room and kitchen. 

He's not really interested in chewing furniture...good thing because I have a gorgeous dining room table! So as he gets even more reliable with his training we will expand further. Probably give him the sun porch next and see how that goes.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Cheerios? LOL! That sweet ... and healthy! 

Aw, what a little sweetheart! Sorry I missed seeing your thread until now. Well, I am now subscribed to this thread and will be following the adventures of your chunky monkey, Darcy.

The video is precious. What a little bundle of love and joy. Pitty pat goes my heart


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

I'm so glad you're back, Danny. I've missed you. And, thanks to you, have mastered Youtube!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Penny's Mom said:


> I'm so glad you're back, Danny. I've missed you. And, thanks to you, have mastered Youtube!


Man, I wish I could figure it out. Danny sent me instructions and I still post videos wrong!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

I had trouble for the longest time. Finally figured out my account so I'm permanently logged in. If it ever logs me out I'll be in trouble. lol

And finally figured out what code to put in to show the video.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

fozziesmom said:


> Man, I wish I could figure it out. Danny sent me instructions and I still post videos wrong!


You just give Danny a PM or a call and I'll get ya flying around YouTube in no time.

I'll PM you my cell number and be free tech support, if wanted.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

We shared some baby carrots today. He's the cutest little carrot muncher.


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Not only is he the cutest carrot eater, but you two seem like the sweetest parents he could have gotten! Glad I'm not the only one who eats veggies with my puppies 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Awwww, he's so cute!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

We are totally in love with him. And so impressed with the behaviors he offers. Really great puppy! Right now he's wandering around the family room whining. His dad is out to the store, I think he misses him.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Brinkley has been whining at night too to get one of us to play with him.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

That is too cute when he slides down when eating the second carrot and bumps his little head.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Love the video! "The Munchin' Munchkin" 100 on the cuteness meter


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Mr. Darcy is just the cutest little boy!! I am so glad things are going so well for you!!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Helping Dad this morning with getting rid of some of the hard pack.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

He's SUCH a great helper! It's impossible to think the job could have been done without his help


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Adorable videos. Mr Darcy is such a beautiful, precious little boy


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

What a good helper he is!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Penny's Mom said:


> Helping Dad this morning with getting rid of some of the hard pack.


That's precious... he's just so doggedly...happy! he looks like he has a good time every second of the day!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

He enjoys life thoroughly! Such a happy boy to have around...not complicated at all.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

What a doll puppy- so cute. I love how he is scampering around.


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

What I cutie pie. My eyes have welled up from all the joy this little one must bring
What a blessing you are Mr. Darcy


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Mr. Darcy caught a 'frog' in the dead of winter! Imagine that! And then he saw his Dad outside.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Enjoyed the videos, Darcy's so adorable.


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

"Move, just move once I dare ya!!" Lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

What a clever boy you are Mr Darcy showing the frog who is boss 
He's a cutie, such an inquisitive little boy too!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Just when we think he can't POSSIBLY get any cuter...this:


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

This is a behavior he has offered from the beginning. He puts himself in a 'down' when he hears us getting his food together. He got up to get a piece of kibble Dad dropped. He is such a good little pup.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

What a good boy!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

He seems like you give him such a great and eventful life!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Such a sweet puppy! Love all the videos of him!


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

That video of him trying to catch the snow is priceless! He is just the sweetest little pup.


----------



## Kylie's Mom (Jun 23, 2013)

He is too cute for words! Love all your videos.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

We played outside for a couple of hours. Shoveling snow...his favorite winter fun. And then some obedience practice with the loose leash. Now he's plum tuckered. btw, he's in his xpen because he hasn't piddled for a while and I want to be able to catch him when he wakes up. He loves napping in there and always goes right to sleep.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

OMG, he's cute!! I'm surprised you can let him anywhere but in your arms, where he's snuggly close


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

He's not much of a snuggler...prefers the floor. But it's the floor at our feet. ;-)


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

He is so enthusiastic for everything and anything. I love those little videos who give us windows into his life.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Elizabeth, I don't know how I missed your Mr. Darcy thread. Thank goodness I saw all his things on FB.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Goldenhopeful said:


> You are so right! Tuck is seriously the perfect match for our family! I could never had picked a more perfect puppy. He is amazing with our Son and is very gentle and soft mouthed with him. Tucker acts like he's lived here his whole life! He fits in perfectly! Leeah did temperament testing, and picked our pup for us. I was worried because it was such short notice but she nailed it!
> 
> Love his name!!! Do you call him Darcy? More pics please


I actually contacted Leah Chew in late November 2011 while she was still in Roanoke VA at the same time I contacted my current breeder and another breeder who got back to me all from the same Golden breeder listing and resource, Golden Retriever Central. I believe Detour's owner manages that site in fact. I had never heard back from Leah. Perhaps it's because I had a small child. I would have loved to have had a My Buddy Golden. Having a puppy with Blue as the Grandsire and Detour as the sire is an honor and a privilege. I hope to get a pup just like yours someday. You are sooooo blessed to have your lovely Tucker.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Penny's Mom said:


> His first big biscuit. A large Milkbone.


That is so sweet and precious! Mercy loves those milkbones!


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Penny's Mom said:


> We are getting play periods like this more and more often. Of course it winds him up and eventually turns to a land shark attack on us which results in a time out. But until then...it's all fun and games.


 Awwww! I just love it when they play with toys like that!:smooch::smooch::smooch:


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

solinvictus said:


> Oh my is he a sweetheart. They grow so fast. Poor Mr. Darcy doesn't have enough toys. lol


Good Lord willing, as I refer to your signature picture, that will be Mercy and our future pup someday!


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Penny's Mom said:


> LOL...everybody says that!! Most of them are hand-me-downs. And STILL we're his favorite chew toy.


Yeah, aint that the truth? Here's Mercy with her beehive when she was a pup:
















I want another puppy, just so I can watch it squeak stuffies! :smooch:


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Penny's Mom said:


> Learning to eat from the fork. Sharing my scrambled eggs. He usually sits faster but he was playing tuggy with my robe. Click on the code above the video and go full screen. He can jump in YOUR lap too. ;-)


He is such a sweetiepie!


----------



## Angelina (Aug 11, 2011)

He is getting big fast, isn't he? I think we need more pictures and video.....


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Play time at puppy class last night. First class. 


something went wrong with the video. Tomorrow.


----------



## Goldenhopeful (Dec 21, 2013)

MercyMom said:


> I actually contacted Leah Chew in late November 2011 while she was still in Roanoke VA at the same time I contacted my current breeder and another breeder who got back to me all from the same Golden breeder listing and resource, Golden Retriever Central. I believe Detour's owner manages that site in fact. I had never heard back from Leah. Perhaps it's because I had a small child. I would have loved to have had a My Buddy Golden. Having a puppy with Blue as the Grandsire and Detour as the sire is an honor and a privilege. I hope to get a pup just like yours someday. You are sooooo blessed to have your lovely Tucker.


I just saw this message! I'm sorry I didn't respond sooner. I actually have a young son too- so that probably wasn't the issue. (I actually got rejected by two local breeders because my son was under the age of 6) She is VERY busy (She is a vet and actively competes in Confirmation, Rally, Field and Hunting etc...) and sometimes you have to email her more than once. I think I got very lucky because someone had just backed out of a male pup so she was actively trying to find him a home. I couldn't believe our luck. Tucker is amazing. Thank you for the kind words. We are very very lucky, and feel very blessed.


----------



## Goldenhopeful (Dec 21, 2013)

I love Mr. Darcy!!!!!!! What a sweetheart


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Try this again. He started out being very busy checking out the equipment around the edges of the room. He played nicely...nose to butt and a little bit of pawing.


----------



## Angelina (Aug 11, 2011)

Mr. Darcy got ambushed!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

He did! I think he prefers being the only pup!


----------



## Angelina (Aug 11, 2011)

It will give him confidence.. he just doesn't know yet he could just sit on those fellows! One of the best things people can do is to socialize their pups (IMHO).... soon he will be the guy doing the ambushing!

It looked to me like the pup playing has his sibling along with him.. I saw another dog looked just like him. So he has plenty of practice. So hang in there mom, he will find his inner puppy ambushy self (or something like that)!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

I'm sure he will....he was no wallflower with his siblings!


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

Loved all the video's, thanks for sharing! Just adorable!!


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Rem is the same way!! When other pups he doesn't know closely get too hyped up he acts a little confused like that lol. Rem is like whoa.... I am too laid back for this guy haha. He loves to play but when someone is too rambunctious he'd rather not

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

Bet being a bit overwhelmed doesn't last long at all. One of these days soon he will realize this is Major Fun and will do the chasing. Coop did this after a few weeks of clinging to my leg. Soon he outgrew all his playmates and loved to sit on their heads! 

Thank you for your updates, I check each day. He is going to be even more fun when winter is gone. Can't wait to see you all outside and exploring the world.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Deb, I think winter and all this snow has been a blessing...I haven't had to deal with very much grass eating, rock chewing, stick swallowing. lol Although the few times he's found any of the above he was a typical puppy...everything in the mouth! We're working feverishly on "leave it" and hope it will help when the whole 'under world' is exposed!


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Ben sends a "hi'' and puppy kisses to his brother Mr. Darcy


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

He was "high" today!!! There something about contraband...they just KNOW it's a game. I love his barks...I'm sure it's puppy laughter! Make sure the volume is up.


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Deep voice! I was surprised lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

He's so cute! They always know when they have something that they are not supposed to have, don't they? Big deep bark!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

lol, love the bark. They get so pleased with themselves when have something they shouldn't, and he gave it back so very good! Great video!


----------



## Goldenhopeful (Dec 21, 2013)

This is too cute!!! Tucker does the same thing... as soon as he gets a hold of something he knows he's not supposed to have... he runs around like a mad dog!

I love Mr. Darcy's Bark... so adorable! Had me laughing so loud!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Brilliant video, made me laugh! He knew that his Dad wanted it off him didn't he! It's funny because at 14 months old Sammy still does exactly the same as Mr Darcy when he has something he shouldn't haha!
So glad that you're having lots of fun with him, he's precious.


----------



## Angelina (Aug 11, 2011)

So cute! Such a good boy sitting on command too! You know you have my floors..maple, right? Don't you wish he would stay little forever?


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

I love my floors!!! And yes! They grow up too fast. :-(


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

That's just too cute! And to be able to bark with a mouth full like that, that's pretty darn good. I'd definitely score that performance a solid 10.  

Pete & Woody


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

What a cutie, he has the sweetest puppy bark!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Oh, my gosh that was cute!! His barking is adorable. Loved hearing you laugh too!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

That is the best video! He looks SO happy! I love that little dance they do when they have found something FABULOUS. What a cutie pie he is.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great video-so cute.

Darcy's such a cute little guy, know you're enjoying him.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Playing with his Secret Santa gift. He finally got big enough to man handle it! Thank you, Jbertschy!


----------



## Jbertschy (Aug 1, 2011)

Awww, he is sooooooo cute playing with his toy. I am so glad he likes it. Thank you for sharing...put a huge smile on my face!!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Omg-he's soooooo cute!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Mr. Darcy met the horses today. The squeal is from my daughter's horse who was not intent on harm...all squeal, no bite. At the end Darcy is giving kisses to my horse, on his nose. Harry loves him already. He also met the John Deere.  He was fine with it running and then decided to cover Jennifer with kisses. Also met our black kitty, Eek. You can see him sitting on the white bale in the background. Our Pebbles isn't too sure of him yet but she is dog friendly so it won't be long


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

How fun for Darcy to meet some more of his fellow creatures.

Starting him young in his training as chief lawnmower is smart eggs!! LOL


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

The entrepreneur of manure. ;-)


----------



## goodog (May 6, 2013)

This little man is a riot. Ive really enjoyed watching him grow and learn new things. Cracks me up that _he bounces._ Back and forth--bounce--bounce-bounce. 
_ Winnie's friend "Tiger" in a golden suit._


----------



## goodog (May 6, 2013)

*Riches of a squishy kind*



Penny's Mom said:


> _The entrepreneur of manure. ;_-)


The Poop Baron!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Penny's Mom said:


> The entrepreneur of manure. ;-)


"Entrepreneur Of Manure"? LOL!!  His Brit name could be "Peer Of The Deere"


----------



## Shellbug (Nov 14, 2013)

Ahh I watched but couldn't turn the volume up yet. This video is so cute ! He is growing so fast


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

He loves his cuddles with me. Then he moved to the floor. He prefers sleeping on a hard, cool surface. No bed in his crate; he scratches it out of the way.


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Rem is the same about the bed! We had to use plain human pillows with no covering lol. He's so adorable!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## goldensforlife (Feb 13, 2014)

Im new to this, how do i start a forum or chat with people? I need puppy advice for my new little golden


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Go to the main page and scroll down to the "puppy" forum. Start a new topic with any questions you have. We love to help the puppies get their new parents trained! ;-)


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

goldensforlife said:


> Im new to this, how do i start a forum or chat with people? I need puppy advice for my new little golden


Go to the section where you want to post (probably the puppy section), and click n "new thread"--in the upper left area above the sections name. Welcome!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Working the treat ball and then DISTRACTION...MOM, there's a toy on my butt!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

He's too funny! Brinkley's a tail chaser too!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jais81 (Sep 8, 2013)

Penny's Mom said:


> He loves his cuddles with me. Then he moved to the floor. He prefers sleeping on a hard, cool surface. No bed in his crate; *he scratches it out of the way. *


Haha! Isn't that the funniest?

I got the clue Sarge didn't want the bed in his crate when I woke up a couple mornings in a row and Sarge was sleeping under his bed on the cold, hard surface


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Mr Darcy is so funny. He's got an adorable little character, I love watching him have fun!


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Darcy is too cute!! Love that video of him playing with his tail toy!!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

That was really cute! Finally caught his tail being 'doggedly determined'


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Penny's Mom said:


> He loves his cuddles with me. Then he moved to the floor. He prefers sleeping on a hard, cool surface. No bed in his crate; he scratches it out of the way.


He just looks so huggable!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

We are having one of those GLORIOUS days when having a puppy is nothing but joy and love. Of course it can end in a heartbeat and wind up in a timeout. 

But, for now, he is soft, affectionate, cuddly and Velcro...sitting at my feet softly chewing a toy. I think it's a glimpse of the adult he will become. And I'm loving every minute of it! Totally makes up for the times when we think we must have been out of our minds! lol


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

On the porch, being chill like the big dawgs do!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Penny's Mom said:


> We are having one of those GLORIOUS days when having a puppy is nothing but joy and love. Of course it can end in a heartbeat and wind up in a timeout.
> 
> But, for now, he is soft, affectionate, cuddly and Velcro...sitting at my feet softly chewing a toy. *I think it's a glimpse of the adult he will become*. And I'm loving every minute of it! Totally makes up for the times when we think we must have been out of our minds! lol


I love those moments. I know exactly what you're talking about.

He is such a little fuzz ball. So cute. Just like Shala, too, with the crate bed. She would always move it out of the way - or fold it in half so that she could just lie on the hard surface. Silly girl. I took it away and she was much happier.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

More snuggles with mom.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Enjoyed all the great videos. 

Darcy is such a doll, he's growing so quickly.

He's going to be a very handsome Golden boy.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Thank you, everyone. Some of these puppy days are 'very long' if you get my meaning. But, collectively, they are just flying by. :-(


----------



## nenamala26 (Dec 22, 2013)

awww, loved the video of Darcy sharing your breakfast! He is such a sweetie!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

We have a RETRIEVER!!!! He loves la baton rouge!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Such a smart and cute little boy!


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

I didn't see that you started a thread for Mr. Darcy and was wondering how he was doing. I just went through the thread and enjoyed the videos. There's nothing better than a golden puppy! I love the video of him trying to catch snowflakes! He is one happy little guy and how lucky he and Ben were to find such wonderful homes.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Wow, impressive! He needs to come and give Brinkley some lessons on retrieving. He just wants to keep what I throw for him and run with it...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Penny's game was always keep away. That is what she did if she bothered to go get the ball at all. Mostly she laid in the shade while we ran and got our own ball and threw it again. Cheeky girl. ;-)

We were due. ;-)


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Good lord, he's adorable!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Penny's Mom said:


> We have a RETRIEVER!!!! He loves la baton rouge!


That is precious! He is so proud of himself, inventing a great game like that, LOL.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Mr. Darcy was 3 months old yesterday. We love him to pieces! 

He's pretty well done with the house training; ringing the bell reliably. And sometimes he rings the bell, goes out and does his business and comes right back to come in. That tells me he understands what the goal is. We are not as good and sometimes let him down. 

He's been sleeping thru the night for almost 3 weeks now. He goes to bed by 7; sleeps til 5, out for a piddle and a poo and then back to bed until 7:30. Almost magical!

He's also enthusiastic about getting his collar on because it means he's going out front or in the car. at first, he wasn't too sure about going out to the garage but now he goes gladly because he might be going in the car.

He's been to the barn a couple of times and JUST LOVES IT!! Oh my, he chirps while I'm getting him out of the car. Unfortunately it's been so cold that he's been able to go only a couple of times. Our daughter's dog isn't to sure about him; he wants to play with her. She's given him one growl so far; we're taking it slow with them. In time, they will be best buds.

He loves the horses and the tractor; he's very brave.

Of course the biting is on going and worse when he's tired or well-rested. lol Playing in the morning is key to managing his energy. Then when he gets all bitey during the day, it's time for a nap in the x pen. 

Making good progress on his counter surfing.

All in all, it's been a busy month and we are tired every night. ;-) He's going to be an awesome dog!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Aw. man, I'm so happy he's bringing you guys so much happiness. Sounds like Mr. Darcy is everything anyone could hope for. So cute, so playful, so intelligent. Beautiful!!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Mr. Darcy is very interested in things that fall from the sky...like snowflakes. In this case it's the drips from a melting icicle.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Heehee! He's so darn cute!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

Mr. Darcy is turning into one handsome little guy! So cute, love the video's


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Mr. Darcy loves LOVES going to the barn. Yesterday was nice enough to romp in the snow. And we have plenty for romping.  Pardon the jumpiness...I had to run to keep up. I'm surprised I didn't fall on my doopa!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Pebbles is curious about him. She's dog friendly but playful and teases. They will be friends in no time.


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Hehe... Our cat will tease by jumping down, letting them chase him, jumping on the couch giving a swat then when they leave jumping down again for more chasing lol. He will do it for hours!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

LOL....I think we're in for the same thing. After they went around the corner I heard "thundering" paws. Pebbles took off with Darcy fast behind. She runs up in the hay or the rafters. She's been known to go face to face and bat at the dogs noses, claws tucked in.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

The videos are great! What a happy little guy he is!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

He was VERY happy with the teeth this morning. 3 time outs in the first hour! It's been peaceful ever since. A bit of play outside with Dad and now snow/rain/thunder and naps. Good day to hunker down. At your house too.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

He really had a good time running in the snow. Boy I haven't heard "doopa" for a long time!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

A couple more short videos taken yesterday before going to the barn. In the first one, he got all wiggly butt about getting his collar on. Then he decided to take the camera and do his own video. In the second one, he gets even happier about his leash. We just love this little guy!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Oh, Mr Darcy is just the sweetest!  I love him taking off with his lead and then his little face appears around the corner coming back to you when you call him. You must be having so much fun with him, golden pups are the best!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

We are having a ball with him. I do miss my 'down' time but this will be over in a heart beat! He's doing so well on the big three: potty training, biting and sleeping. Couldn't ask for a better puppy.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Your'e videos are great, Darcy's such a doll. 

Wonderful to see you enjoying him so much.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Great video's. He is SO cute, love his puppy legs running with the leash!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Last one for today...I promise! Mr. Darcy's new favorite toy is his Secret Santa gift.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

He sure loves to entertain himself! Adorable!


----------



## Jbertschy (Aug 1, 2011)

Thank you for the videos. You sure have a beautiful and busy boy!! I love how he plays with his SS gift!! Hee hee!!


----------



## Sheldon's Mom (Dec 29, 2012)

I just love Mr. Darcy
I may just sneak into your house and take him for a playmate for Sheldon.
When are you going to your daughter's house for dinner ???????


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

We need to come visit our son in Hopewell Junction! A playdate for sure!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Your little munchkin is too cute!!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

I haven't updated in a while...cold, snow, and more cold. Update complete! LOL

Seriously, this cold weather is really taking a toll on us. We have had two "decent" days...meaning the temperature approached 10 and the windchill was only -5. Took the opportunity to get out for a couple of Mr. Darcy's first walks...post vaccinations! We all loved it.

He has found some rocks and chewed them but so far spits them out. So happy that he doesn't swallow/eat rocks, leaves, junk!

Today, we are opening some doors for him. One bedroom and 2 bathrooms so he can begin to explore the house. I have been tethering him in those rooms so they are not brand new. When they were, he got zoomies like crazy! Such fun.

We're going to puppy proof another bedroom today...it's too hot in there with the door closed. 

I'm in my studio with him right now. He wanted to take a nap in his regular spot but I have him tethered to me while I'm on the computer. He has to learn to sleep in different places. My studio will be the last to be puppy proof...wow, I'm a messy person. Sewing, knitting and embroidery stuff EVERYWHERE. I have some empty storage containers. I think the easiest thing is to just chuck it all onto the tubs and stack them up. 

Puppy classes are going well...when they aren't cancelled due to weather. We've been to 3 out of 5 so far. Last time he whined and pulled towards the door. Dan took him out and he pooed. So, he is housebroken even when not at home. But of course, not trustworthy to hold it for any length of time. 

We got him a new unstuffy yesterday, a bunny. OMG, he has had the most fun with that and no leaping and biting at us. In the store Dan was kind of like "Really? Another toy? $13??? But after we got home he said he'd buy one every day if they keep him that occupied. See? It's all in your perspective.

Waiting for some warmer temps. Still have 2 feet of snow on the ground. Southern Michigan, not Manitoba! I'm trying to be as accepting as Mr. Darcy, who goes out and plays in the bitter cold....he doesn't know it will get warmer. He's happy the way it is.


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Oh man.... petsmart had some duck and bird no stuffing squeaky toys they put on clearance for 3.99!! I bought the whole bin! My two can't get enough of them

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Penny's Mom said:


> I haven't updated in a while...cold, snow, and more cold. Update complete! LOL
> 
> Seriously, this cold weather is really taking a toll on us. We have had two "decent" days...meaning the temperature approached 10 and the windchill was only -5. Took the opportunity to get out for a couple of Mr. Darcy's first walks...post vaccinations! We all loved it.
> 
> ...


Isn't that the truth! Brinkley loves the weather. I am sooooo sick of it. I can't wait for spring, even if it means muddy paws. We are about to embark on a new adventure ourselves. Brinkley has made it clear that he is done sleeping in the crate--he's almost too big for it. So, I am going to buy him a dog bed for our room this weekend and we'll see what happens. I tried leaving him out of the crate last night, but all he did was stand on the floor on my side of the bed and look at me and sigh... We will see what happens.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Poor Brinkley was thinking "Now what am I supposed to do?" Poor guy...his world is upside down AGAIN!! He'll be on YOUR bed in no time. lol

I'll have to watch for the sales. Knowing how much he loves them, I'll buy the whole bin too! ;-)


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Perfect update  His world is expanding, new adventures, unstuffiy's too? Nice.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Poor unstuffy is now headless. He got the squeaker out so I had to cut the head off and sew it closed on it's neck. :-(


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Oh, he's been on our bed. But he gets hot and wants to get down. I hope he figures it out.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

Nothing like headless toys! We have a few also. Would love to see some current pics of him, I bet he is huge compared to even a week ago.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Penny's Mom said:


> Poor unstuffy is now headless. He got the squeaker out so I had to cut the head off and sew it closed on it's neck. :-(


Sounds like Mr Darcy is having lots of fun. The sewing brings back memories of Sammy's puppyhood! I think I spent most the time re-sewing parts back on until they really couldn't be saved anymore.

Hope that he has fun exploring the rest of the house


----------



## rac390 (Dec 21, 2013)

Any updates from the world of Mr. Darcy?


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Thanks for asking!

Mr. Darcy had a lot of fun yesterday. First he went to the barn with me to feed the horses and turn them out. He LOVES the horses! Then later we went to a trainer's barn to catch up with friends. He met lots of new people. I was so proud of him. He would get all happy and wiggly to meet someone, then when they moved away he would sit calmly at my side or lay at my feet until someone else came up to meet him. 

We also had a 5K race that used our street for part of the course. I had him outside on the street when the runners came by. He sat and watched, very interested but gave no indication that he wanted to chase them and he didn't bark at them. Such a good kid.

Another trip to the barn and a close up with one of our barn kitties. The cats are dog friendly but cautious. And an up close/in person with one of my horses...the one who loves babies. The big guy actually chased the other two away from Mr. Darcy (there was a solid fence between him and the horses) so he could sniff noses. I guess he even loves baby dogs.

Today was bath day and he loves that too. Actually fell asleep in the tub and continued to sleep on my lap all wrapped up in towels. He napped thru his blow dry and is now begging chips and salsa from his dad. 

We had a good weekend.


----------



## rac390 (Dec 21, 2013)

I love it! Mr. Darcy is absolutely adorable and you're doing a fantastic job of socializing him. Can't wait to see another video. While we wait for a puppy, this keeps the puppy fever nice and high.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

When are you getting your puppy?

I'm already amazed at how fast he's losing his puppiness and turning into young dog. It goes by so fast. Tonight he almost jumped out of his xpen. He does better on a leash when he gets all wound up. Better with the one-on-one than being set aside. His xpen is good when we have to leave him alone for a while.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Aw, how cute he loves baths and napped through the blow dry


----------



## rac390 (Dec 21, 2013)

Penny's Mom said:


> When are you getting your puppy?
> 
> I'm already amazed at how fast he's losing his puppiness and turning into young dog. It goes by so fast. Tonight he almost jumped out of his xpen. He does better on a leash when he gets all wound up. Better with the one-on-one than being set aside. His xpen is good when we have to leave him alone for a while.


I'm not sure when we're getting a puppy.

They do grow out of the puppy stage fast. Mr. Darcy is so adorable with a ton of personality. We really look forward to seeing his updates. Thanks for taking the time to post them.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

We had an outstandingly good time at puppy class tonight. 

He's been a little slow to get the hang of this socializing/play thing but tonight he hit the jackpot. He was right in there wrestling and tumbling with the other puppies. Until now he was more interested in checking out the stuff/equipment along the edges of the room. It was so much fun to see him romp and play!

He's coming along pretty well with his training. I was especially pleased with his controlled walk tonight. He didn't lag and didn't forge; didn't leap for treats; seemed to be really focused in on me. 

This training facility doesn't offer the Star puppy class so I'm signing up at a different place for that starting in early April.

He was very young when we started puppy class; just a couple of days past the 10 week minimum so I want to stay in the puppy group a bit longer. I don't think he's ready mentally or physically to do more advanced work after his kindergarten class. We need to let him grow up a bit but keep on teaching and learning in a structured way. 

Only 2 more classes; to make up for the two that got cancelled. The weather still stinks!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

I have signed up Mr. Darcy for the Star Puppy class at Ann Arbor Dog Training Club. It starts April 7. That's one week before his 5 month birthday, which is their minimum age. I hope they accept him.

That timing will leave us about 3 weeks between puppy kindergarten and the Star class. I sure hope it's warmer by then.

Of course, we already think he's a "star" puppy. ;-)


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Our little baby carrot chomper!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

What a cutie, he has the sweetest ears!!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

He's so cute!


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

oh my - he is a doll still!!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Mr. Darcy is the ONLY one who will miss the snow...if it ever gets gone. :uhoh:


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

I swear it's never leaving....


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

I just noticed that his coat is getting a little darker and more golden. He's maturing so fast. What a happy little guy.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

He has adult fur on his back. A little coarser and it lays flat, in waves. He is more of a young dog now than a puppy. But he reminds us daily that he's LOTS of puppy!


----------



## Angelina (Aug 11, 2011)

Just caught up.... wow he sure is growing fast! I am glad you are having so much fun with him and your are all just enjoying life (except for the snow)! I hope it melts soon and you get a true spring! Love the videos! K


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Penny's Mom said:


> Mr. Darcy is the ONLY one who will miss the snow...if it ever gets gone. :uhoh:


What a fantastic little helper! Those videos of him 'helping' with snow removal put a big smile on my face


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Mr. Darcy received some presents today from his big brother in Connecticut. Here's how that went. And please note that I speak to him with absolute authority. And then cave. :uhoh:

Here he is, meeting his new toys.




 
He wants to take his new toy outside. No!




 
And of course, I'm a push over.


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

I think he gets cuter by the day!!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

And he gets sweeter everyday. We still have some puppy stuff to go thru, I'm sure, but for now he is going thru a calm stage. We can get a handle on the biting...sometimes. ;-)


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

He is soo cute! I think we might finally be turning a corner on the mouthing--I don't remember it lasting this long!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Mr. Darcy loves his bath. He falls asleep with his head hung over the side. He snoozes thru his blow dry too.


----------



## rac390 (Dec 21, 2013)

That is just about the cutest thing I have ever seen. He obviously has complete trust in you. He also must have been handled a lot when he was at the breeder. Love it.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

His breeder has an 8 year old daughter who takes the pups to her bedroom to play dinosaurs in her "fort". They are handled a lot by everyone in the family; they are really ready to come home at 8 weeks.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Omg! That is the cutest thing I've ever seen!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

Oh is he ever cute with his little stuffed toys.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

That boy is too danged cute for words!!!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Penny's Mom said:


> Mr. Darcy loves his bath. He falls asleep with his head hung over the side. He snoozes thru his blow dry too.


That's adorable! What a "chill" little guy! :smooch:


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Oh those photos are absolutely adorable!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

The cutest photos, so lovely to see how relaxed he is, you must be so thrilled he is yours!


----------



## Sheldon's Mom (Dec 29, 2012)

OMG I just LOVE Mr Darcy.
He is the cutiest and love your photos.
Thanks for sharing


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Thank you, everyone. It's my pleasure to have this little guy in our family and to share him with you all.


----------



## olliversmom (Mar 13, 2013)

Oh, I have been scrolling straight thru this whole thread.
What an absolutely precious fluffer nutter 
I adore him.
So sweet !


----------



## nenamala26 (Dec 22, 2013)

Oh my, love those bath pictures! Gosh, he seems like a very special boy! Handsome with a great temperament!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Play time at puppy kindergarten. I think it's his favorite part of class...or maybe all the hotdog treats for being such a good boy.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

wow what a lot of puppy activity! I'm exhausted! LOL


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Oh Wendy, I was too. Got in the car and just collapsed into the seat! lol It was fun. One more class then a couple of weeks off before starting his Star Puppy Class.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Today was Mr. Darcy's 4 month birthday. We celebrated by going to the farm and playing 3 cornered recall in the big riding ring. Wow...cold with stiff NW wind; fairly Arctic out there.

I love that he can get in long, straight runs across the ring which is about 200x200. So good for his joints, bones and muscles. His recall is spot on...until he grabs a horse poopsickle. Then, nope won't come and can't catch him. lol

At four months, I think we have conquered the attempts to counter surf. He hasn't put his paws on the cupboard doors in weeks. House training is pretty much a done deal unless hubby is in charge then "I WAS watching him" takes on a whole new meaning. It's been a few weeks with no accidents until today...when hubby was "watching" him. ;-)

He's doing great at puppy class and I love taking him for a walk on the few nicer days that we've had. 

We've had a few outings to stores and I realize now that we should have named him "Awwww, he's so soft" because that's what everybody says.

He's sleeping/settled from about 7 at night until about 5 in the afternoon the next day. He has quiet mornings followed by playful afternoons and then a bratty period between 5 and 7. Not too much to deal with at all.

We have 4 adult incisors so in full teething mode. We have several chew toys that we freeze and there's still ice outside to munch on.

All in all, gets easier and more routine every day. Such a joy!


----------



## rac390 (Dec 21, 2013)

Thanks for the update. Mr. Darcy is lucky to have you and your husband as parents. We would love to see a video or more pictures if you have the time to post them .


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Glad to see Mr. Darcy is doing so well. He is so adorable!!! I loved the video of all the pups playing!!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Some pictures and a video tomorrow!


----------



## goodog (May 6, 2013)

Yoour little man, Fitz (happy st paddys day) is a sweetie. Hope his teens aren't as rough as Kai
have been. Both of us are innjurt

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

I don't think Mr. Darcy is going to be a dress up kind of guy. 

No mom, noooooo.....

I wasn't really choking him. :doh:

Clearly NOT working!

In closing, since we couldn't get a good still photo: Happy St. Patrick's Day from us to you!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

So cute, Happy St Patricks Day to you all too!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Poor Mr. Darcy. He's in full teething mode and is not a happy little guy. I hope it passes quickly so we can get our little charmer back.

He finished his last puppy class last night. They brought out the agility equipment and allowed us to play around with it. He had no fear; I thought he'd get stuck in the tunnel because he had to sniff each little ring. Eventually he mozied on out. lol

His Star Puppy class starts April 7 at a different place.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Aww poor guy! When Brinkley had his puppy class, he and another puppy went in the tunnel together and were wrestling in there! I'm sure Mr. Darcy will be the star of Star Puppy class!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

That is so cute! I'm laughing out loud! Our teacher controlled access to the tunnel: just one at a time. Control freak, she is. ;-)


----------



## pb2b (Nov 8, 2013)

Oh Darcy! It's so much fun to dress up!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

Penny's Mom said:


> Eventually he mozied on out. lol


Goodness I'm all out of touch as I just found this thread!  Loving the pics/vids of Mr Darcy. I love the mental image of him mozying out of the tunnel


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Yep, nose to the floor of the tunnel, sniffing along, holding a forepaw in the air before taking the next step. "in a minute, mom, good smells in here; 10,000 dogs before me".


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

I think my scoop shovel, that I was using for clearing snow on the patio, is going to stay out year round. What a hoot with him growling, lunging and barking at it. All I had to do was stand still and turn it to face him. He's a one-pup riot!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

I read on another thread (where is it?) Darcy was barking a little too much.

When we rescued Ollie off the streets (then, a 6 pound toy poodle, now a huge 9 lbs LOL) he barked and barked and barked. One of the GRF members lent us a bark collar that beeps louder and louder the more they bark. 

It worked like a charm!!! The first day he had it on I heard him in the back yard barking in a whisper at squirrels in the trees LOL. He hasn't been nearly the barker ever since. In fact, all I had to do was show it to him the next time he barked and he hightailed it through the dog door.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

I trimmed Mr. Darcy's paws this morning. He wanted me to show how pretty they are. And then he helped with vacuuming up the trimmings. What a little nutjob he is.


[


----------



## CStrong73 (Jun 11, 2012)

OMG....I can't believe how calm he was with that vacuum sucking his ear!!!!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

I know, I was a little like "OMG, don't do that" but he was fine with so ...whatever!


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Our Rem is that way... When I vacuum the floor he acts like it's nothing. Always has. He will lay in its way while I push it against him trying to get him to move lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

WOW! He'll make shedding season super easy


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

How is Mr. Darcy doing?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Mr. Darcy is 5 months old today. He's doing well in his Star puppy class; is in the closing phases of teething...got some pretty big chompers in there! Still has his wild and crazy time in the late afternoon but now that the weather is nicer we take him on outings at that time. We went to the high school baseball game this week and let him hang with the crowd and the kids.

Some videos from Sunday at the park.


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

What a good boy! He's so attentive, but playful too. I'm happy to know he's bringing you guys such joy


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

He is doing that. His personality is A LOT like Penny's. Makes me think it's me, not them. He's a bit bratty, a bit willful, a bit stubborn and it takes only a minute to train US! lol

When it was so cold, he would come half way in the door and think about it. Or stand outside the open door and think about it. It was desparately cold so I enticed him in with Cheerios. Of course, how long do you think it took before he refused to come in without his Cheerios! He's a character, all right!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

He's growing into a very handsome boy. 

Enjoyed the videos, they're great.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Darcy is growing up quickly! Such a smart little guy. I enjoyed the video's too.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

He's doing really well and still has that fascination with running water. What a nice secured fenced area you have for him, it's perfect.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Unfortunately the park is not fenced. That chain link fence is between the golf course and the park. No trespassing on the golf course. ;-)


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Darcy, you are growing into such a handsome young man. Happy 5 Months, buddy!!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I just gotta say I had the pleasure of meeting Elizabeth and her Darcy before class at AADTC. And he is a DOLL. 

I have pictures of Bertie at the same age, and he was practically NAKED by comparison. Darcy still has his puppy fluff and all signs point to him being a very beautiful boy when he grows up. You can already tell he is going to have a very nice head. I told Elizabeth and I meant it - I wish Bertie had a head like that when he was the same age!  

And Elizabeth - my guys are still sniffing my coat sleeves where Darcy was just mouthing the faux fur (I really didn't mind).


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Happy 5 months Mr Darcy, loved the videos! He really is growing up into such a handsome boy and it sounds like he has a great little character. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Here's a short clip from last night's Star puppy class. Dan is new to being on the floor with a dog; I think he's doing a great job. And I love Mr. Darcy's happy little prance. I don't know if it's 'proper' or not but it sure is cute. And had a few minutes to chat with Megora and her beautiful goldens.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

He's getting so big! What a happy guy!


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

So sweet. You give him an amazing life

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pb2b (Nov 8, 2013)

Go Mr. Darcy! Go!!


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

I love reading about your beautiful boy. I got a kick out of Mr. Darcy's happy prance too!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

What a doll!  Darcy's getting so big so fast.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

He is getting big! Over half grown. And starting to settle down a bit; able to listen and make good choices even when excited. Not all the time, but a lot of the time. He's a happy little guy to have around!


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

I like to think when he was in the far corner, he thought, "Hmmmmm...You know, if I pretend to scratch, I can stall and visit with this pup behind me!" 

He's a cutie!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

I was thinking that too! lol


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Darcy's becoming such a handsome boy.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I know that a couple of those dogs were poodle types and a shar-pei (my neighbor btw), but lots of gold pups in that class.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

The Shar-pei Dad just LOVES Mr. Darcy. During a potty break outside he told me Mr. Darcy should be in the movies. I said that would be a better retirement plan than the one I have!!!


----------



## olliversmom (Mar 13, 2013)

Penny's Mom said:


> Here's a short clip from last night's Star puppy class. Dan is new to being on the floor with a dog; I think he's doing a great job. And I love Mr. Darcy's happy little prance. I don't know if it's 'proper' or not but it sure is cute. And had a few minutes to chat with Megora and her beautiful goldens.


 Darcy is enormous and beautiful Love love his prancing 
Hubby doing great job


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Mr. Darcy is 6 months old today. He got a new ball...too big to fit under the couch, chair, dresser, book case..well, you get the idea! :wink: He weighed in at 48 pounds today. Here he is today. Always has a smile and is ready for a game of tug. We are head over heels in love with him!




The weather is still fairly iffy as far as getting outside a lot but we take him to the farm nearly every day. He loves to run and run and run. We take him in the riding ring, which is actually a 2 acre securely fenced area and he runs around the edges.  Round and round and round. A bit of retrieving thrown in but just loves to run. He also likes it when we walk out back and let him roam with us. 

He has finished puppy kindergarten, has one more meeting of his Star puppy class and started a clicker class last Tuesday. 

I've been busy getting me and my horse ready to show. First show next week. Plus, we're going to add a new barn and indoor riding arena to our daughter's farm. Sorry to be gone so long...I didn't realize so many weeks had passed without an update.


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

He is gorgeous!!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Happy six months Mr Darcy, you are a very handsome boy x


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Happy 6 months you handsome devil!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Happy 6 months, little buddy


----------



## pb2b (Nov 8, 2013)

Mr. Darcy you are so handsome!!!!

Good luck at your show.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Happy 6 months Mr Darcy, what a handsome boy you are 
Hope your first show goes well next week!


----------



## Sheldon's Mom (Dec 29, 2012)

Happy 6 months old Mr Darcy
You are one adorable puppy


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Playing today.


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

Brought a smile to my face!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Little boy with a big boy bark. More like a Rottie bark than a GR puppy. He was barking at the 'strange' man in the garden...his Dad. 6 1/2 months old.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Silly Mr. Darcy! His bark sounds a lot like Brinkley's.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Great bark, Darcy!! So deep you can sing bass in the school choir now.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Another birthday and a milestone. Mr. Darcy is a Star Puppy. Thank you, Dallas Gold, for the great bandana, complete with STARS for our star! 7 months old today.

Handsome in his new bandana

It's official, complete with certificate 'suitable for framing'

Really? I did it?

And a Gold medal


----------



## pb2b (Nov 8, 2013)

Yay Darcy! You ARE a star.

And maybe his barking was him providing tips to Dad on what he thought should go in the garden this year.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

He's so handsome!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Darcy, what happened to the little puppy at the beginning of this thread? Where IS he? LOL 

"Yep, they got all the details right!" :


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

:O I can't believe that handsome golden boy is baby little Mr Darcy!! He's grown up so much, he's absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Thank you, everyone. I know I don't post as much as I should. It's a very busy horse year, lots of showing, new barn going up, putting up hay. Mr. Darcy loves the farm life and is very well-behaved at shows. He loves everybody and is quiet around the horses. He suits us perfectly!


----------



## Sheldon's Mom (Dec 29, 2012)

Mr Darcy
You are so CUTE and what a big boy you are.
If you take that long trip to New York I hope I get to see you.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

I'm hoping for an October trip. Grandkids birthdays are around that time.


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

Congratulations Mr. Darcy! You look quite dapper in your attire


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Happy 7 months Mr. Darcy!!!:wave: Congrats on your star puppy award!! He is getting soooo big!!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Wanted to pop in and say what a delightful pup Mr. Darcy has become. 

We got off to a rough start with that horrible winter...of all the years to "gotcha" on January 11. Playing outside was downright dangerous and with no other pup to play with...we were it!!!:doh:

Now that teething is done, regular trips to the farm for running and exploring (supervised, of course) he has become a really laid back love bug. He loves walking with his Dad. One of his favorite games is "lazy fetch". We sit inside with the sliding door open and through his toy outside in his xpen. He loves it.

His other inside rainy day game is the Cheerio toss. We those bits of cereal to different parts of the room. He loves exploring and finding them. 

He's a gem on his tie out when we're working in the yard. He keeps us company and never whines or cries and doesn't dig. Just lays back and watches the birds, bugs, neighbors and traffic. Very companionable.

All in all, I'm so impressed with his breeding and his good looks. How blessed we are to have him!


----------



## Tosh's Legacy (Oct 2, 2013)

You _are _blessed -- he is such a beautiful boy! I think you were loving him so much while he was still "in the oven" that he came home to you already prepared to be so good! From the pictures, he looks like he just _loves_ his daddy.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Mr. Darcy sounds like the perfect match for you! What a little sweetie!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

He does love his daddy. But what we love about him the most is that he LOVES everybody. He's a momma's boy, following me everywhere I go. Sometimes I feel sorry for him, snoozing away. I get up to go 4 feet and get something and he gets up to follow me. 

He snuggles at his Dad's feet every night. He loves to be touching someone.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

We had to leave Mr. Darcy for almost 4 hours yesterday. His greetings are so sweet, I wanted to share. Pardon the mess...we're not very neat as it is and I've been really sick for over a month and it's riding season when I feel good. 





Part II, after his potty break.


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Just like Rem! He flops over and kicks up the leg and then he loves to do that longggg stretch when we get home even if he hasn't been cooped up lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

They are happy to see us, aren't they? He's so handsome!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Pooklook (Mar 10, 2014)

thank you so much for sharing "The life and times of Fitzwilliam Darcy", can't have enough of him


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Hangin' out and watchin' the game together. My boy loves his Tigers!


----------



## ang.suds (Apr 1, 2014)

That's so endearing! My hubby would probably leave me for a golden retriever if one would watch the game with him!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Penny's Mom said:


> Hangin' out and watchin' the game together. My boy loves his Tigers!


Any Tigers fan is a friend of mine! And they're on a winning streak to boot. Yeah!!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Got that right, Danny! Go Tigers!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

And it was a good night, I think. They had a pretty good lead when I went to bed.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Yep, I think it's like 6 in a row now!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

:dblthumb2


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

You are too funny, Danny!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Wow...haven't been keeping up. I was still stuck with losing to KC. Guess that's old news!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

I LOVE watching the Tigers whip the Rangers!


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

I haven't been keeping up with Mr. Darcy (and Ben) and just saw this. Oh my gosh Darcy is all grown up and he is absolutely beautiful and what a sweet happy boy.

I hope you're feeling better. A month is a long time to be feeling under the weather.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Of course Mr. Darcy is the most brilliant puppy ever so whenever he's less then brilliant it comes as a surprise to me. lol

Last night was a good example. I decided to get out my old tennis racket instead of throwing the balls. Imagine my surprise when he ducked when I swung the racket....AND then kept staring at the racket. He had no conception that the racket hit the ball and it had gone flying behind him.

He was so fascinated with the racket I had a hard time getting him far enough away so I could send another ball. He eventually realized there was a ball bouncing behind him and he'd go get it. But he never got the idea that the racket was "throwing" the ball. He did a little better with an over hand serve...guess that looked more like arm action.

I love watching their minds develop. And seeing how confusing something can be for them...even tho I understand the whole racket and ball thing completely! ;-)


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

That's just too cute!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Mr. Darcy and his tuna can. I buy it in this big can (the extra freezes well) and he likes to lick it out. Then it becomes, apparently, a toy!!! Have your volume on...he talks to it. He was 8 months old on the 16th.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Looks like Darcy's having a blast with that can 

"You can tune a piano but you can't tuna fish" - Groucho Marx


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Oh, Danny, you always make me laugh RIGHT OUT LOUD!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

I'll be here all week ... try the veal and don't forget to tip your waitress ...


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Too funny! Mr. Darcy has grown up gorgeous. Nice butt feathers!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

That's too darn funny!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Mr. Darcy got very excited when I brought the groceries in. He thought I'd gotten him 3 new, red balls and a big yellow ball. He is whimpering at them. Please, Mom?

Poor puppy...it's 3 tomatoes and a cantelope.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Rudy and Andy both like(d) cantaloupe. And you know Miss Tiny LOVED tomatoes. Any chance he gets a bite of each?


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Heehee! Mr. Darcy, you are too funny!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

He will get some of the melon, for sure. He's learning to take it nicely off my fork without leaving too many cooties behind. ;-)


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

I loved the video of him "talking" to the tuna can! If he did that for tuna I can only imagine what he would do for a can of some nice red sockeye salmon. I was also going to say he would probably like the melon. Harley loved melons especially watermelon -- he'd eat it rind and all if I didn't take it away.

Darcy reminds me a lot of my blonde Mikey -- beautiful but high maintenance grooming.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Penny's Mom said:


> He will get some of the melon, for sure. He's learning to take it nicely off my fork without leaving too many cooties behind. ;-)


Good boy! BTW, Rudy, and Andy before him, has great utensil skills


----------



## Tosh's Legacy (Oct 2, 2013)

What a clown boy! The video of him talking to the tuna can is such fun.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

The tuna talk was the first time. I had given him the can at lunch time. It was evening and we were sitting in the family room watching the ball game when we heard him. He's fairly vocal but we've never heard him like that. By the time I got the camera, he had toned it down quite a bit. He's a character, for sure!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

"Hello, and welcome to Tuna Talk. I'm your host, Fitzwilliam Darcy ..."


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

dborgers said:


> "Hello, and welcome to Tuna Talk. I'm your host, Fitzwilliam Darcy ..."



Hahahaha! Now that's funny!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

After my daughter and I cleaned the barn this morning, I took the load out back to dump. This is what I came back to. Too bad he doesn't like her very much. :kiss:


Normally he isn't on a cable when we're there but we're having a new barn built and he keeps wanting to help the guys, hold their tools, take their water bottles...etc. etc. etc. :doh::wavey:


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

He is quite the character! Love Mr. Darcy! They all think they're lap dogs, don't they?


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Darcy, you're on your way to making it in the next revision of this book, little buddy


----------



## Tosh's Legacy (Oct 2, 2013)

I think that your Mr. Darcy and Elly's "Manny" need to meet. They are both such special little personalities. Too bad it is so far across the Pond.


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

:scratchch Hmmmm - I can't help but wonder if Darcy and your daughter conspired to sneak in a snuggling session while you were away


----------



## pb2b (Nov 8, 2013)

You should get him a tool belt!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Today is his 9 month birthday. He got a new red collar with a slide on i.d. tag. Can't lose it when he's running the rough, out back. And can't chew on his tags. ;-) He weighs in at 56 pounds. Vet is says his condition is EXCELLENT!!! 

He's my shadow, if I move 10 feet, he moves 10 feet. I love it. He has so much charm and personality; sometimes I call him the little stinker; most often I call him Englebert Pupperdink. Just popped into my head one day.

Love him to pieces!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

He's just so handsome!!!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Thank you. His birthday was on a very hectic day. I didn't get very good pictures. And he wasn't very awake yet.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Handsome indeed! And I love his new collar!


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Happy birthday puperdink! Love it


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Happy nine months!


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Oh he is gorgeous!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

He's such a handsome boy!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

OMG...9 months to the day and the teen behavior has clicked in. Last night he leaped up and grabbed a piece of bread out of my hand. Okay, my bad...I feed him often and a lot of veggies off the cutting board. This morning he leaped and tried to get a piece of breakfast ham. Hmmm....my go to command for bad kitchen behavior is down/stay. I used that very effectively when he thought the dirty dishes in the dishwasher were his. It solved the problem. So I say sit and he SITS. Good boy. I say down. Nope, not going down. This is a kid who usually downs so fast we have a hard time getting just a sit. 3 minutes later...I can outlast a saint...with lots of head hanging and peaking up at me..he finally goes down. He stayed there while I made most of my breakfast. I noticed he got up. He made eye contact with me and immediately went back down. He's a fun pup!!! Hate to see this last stage of puppyhood....it's gone by so fast. He keeps us hopping. Just had to share this.


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Hahah!!! Rem is 11 months... I feel your pain!!


----------



## Sheldon's Mom (Dec 29, 2012)

Watch out !!!!
I'm gonna snatch Mr Darcy for a playmate for Sheldon (ha ha)


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

I wish I had a playmate for him. He needs a rowdy dog to romp with!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Too bad we live so far apart...


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Do you have a fenced area? I do. We are pretty far tho. 90 minutes? On a good day? 




fozziesmom said:


> Too bad we live so far apart...


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Oh yeah. Our lot is 50 x 200, and we have a fenced in backyard. Yes I would think 90 minutes. We are just north of Detroit.


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

We have almost an acre and THREE rowdy pups =D but much longer away lol


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

We'll have to get together and let the pups play at your house. And then you can take a trip to the country to play at the farm.

Georgia would take some planning but do-able!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

That would be fun!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

You two pikers. 90 minutes? That's like going to the store LOL


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

dborgers said:


> You two pikers. 90 minutes? That's like going to the store LOL



Haha! Very funny, Danny! But we don't live in Nashville...


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

The big problem is that there is so much urban traffic between us.  I275 and I696 can be nightmares!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Penny's Mom said:


> The big problem is that there is so much urban traffic between us. I275 and I696 can be nightmares!


I totally agree with you, Elizabeth. With 96 closed, 696 is even worse! 275 is like the Autobahn--people drive like maniacs on there...


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

LOL...I've always said they call it 275 because that's the speed everybody goes. That thing gives me panic attacks!


----------



## sun moon and stars (May 29, 2014)

Willow welcomes Mr. Darcy and what a "cutie" he is with his blankie!! Willow is also a VERY good puppy (3 mos.). We got to make selections at 6 weeks (we picked 2 pups) but the breeder made the final selection. All the pups were so adorable, it really didn't matter much. but sometimes you do get drawn to one. Willow was our first choice and she is the BEST. She also came from a reputable home breeder. The breeding was a total out cross and we are very happy with her temperment. She is a super wonderful dog - already "retrieving", close to potty trained and not afraid of anything. SO well adjusted. We are very happy!!!
I agree with Penny's mom that a good breeder is the best start!


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Penny's Mom said:


> We'll have to get together and let the pups play at your house. And then you can take a trip to the country to play at the farm.
> 
> Georgia would take some planning but do-able!


I think people overlook GA as a place to vacation or visit but it is truly a beautiful place. We have mountains, the best fishing, swamp lands, historical districts, beaches and year around warm weather, it's amazing how we have a bit of everything here! People come from other countries to see our swamp


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

I really never think of going TO Georgia...it's just I75 TO Florida. We visited Savannah several years ago. What a beautiful city. We took Penny everywhere with us so we didn't do anything that didn't allow dogs...no home tours. The store keepers down on River Street (is that the name) welcomed her and gave her a pan of water.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Willow is absolutely adorable! We visited at 7 weeks and were drawn to "orange" boy. Just something about him. When the breeder selected him for us, we were over the moon. He's perfect for us. And perfect at the farm and around the horses. Couldn't have asked for a better puppy. I can't believe he's only 3 months from being a year old. Slow down, puppy!



sun moon and stars said:


> Willow welcomes Mr. Darcy and what a "cutie" he is with his blankie!! Willow is also a VERY good puppy (3 mos.). We got to make selections at 6 weeks (we picked 2 pups) but the breeder made the final selection. All the pups were so adorable, it really didn't matter much. but sometimes you do get drawn to one. Willow was our first choice and she is the BEST. She also came from a reputable home breeder. The breeding was a total out cross and we are very happy with her temperment. She is a super wonderful dog - already "retrieving", close to potty trained and not afraid of anything. SO well adjusted. We are very happy!!!
> I agree with Penny's mom that a good breeder is the best start!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

fozziesmom said:


> Haha! Very funny, Danny! But we don't live in Nashville...


I'm used to 10 hour drives to Michigan or Florida. 90 minutes flies by


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

dborgers said:


> I'm used to 10 hour drives to Michigan or Florida. 90 minutes flies by



Okay, so we are wimps!!?


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Where do we get the tee shirts, Fozmom? LOL...wearing the badge proudly.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Penny's Mom said:


> Where do we get the tee shirts, Fozmom? LOL...wearing the badge proudly.



Haha! Yep. Me too!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Mr. Darcy loves his Dad...he loves every body. But especially his dad. First thing in the morning when he is let out of his crate, it's cuddle time. Before potty, before breakfast..wuv you dad.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Awwww so sweet! Brinkley is a wild man in the morning!


----------



## pb2b (Nov 8, 2013)

Dad is very lucky to have such an adorable snuggle buddy!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

So proud of Mr. Darcy. He's my constant companion. This was taken this morning; he was watching while I rode. He's an awesome puppy!


----------



## Sheldon's Mom (Dec 29, 2012)

I love your not so little guy !!!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

He's not tall and is very slender...56 pounds. He looks small in person. He still has some growing to do...probably another year's worth or so.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Wow! He is so handsome!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

I love his paws.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Perfect Paws!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Happy 10 months to Mr. Darcy!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

^^ Beautiful paws Mr Darcy, what a handsome boy you are! Happy 10 months from me and Sammy.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Wishing you a happy 10 months, hugs and kisses sent from me and your Uncle Barnaby x


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Thank you for the birthday wishes. He's is such a joy to have in our family.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Tomorrow will be Mr. Darcy's 11 month birthday. I can barely conceive of how fast the time is flying by. 

We seem to be over all the puppy trials and into sweet, obedient, playful young dog. What a delight he is to have in our family. 

He loves his crate so he still sleeps there at night; still asks to be put to bed around 9 or so. We have no plans to make him sleep outside his crate; he's so happy there. We leave him loose during the day when we are gone...almost 6 hours the other day and he never gets into trouble or bothers stuff. He just sleeps. I put the toys in specific places and they aren't moved. He isn't the type to go wandering off looking for trouble.

He went to his first big horse show last week...4 days, plus we had the camper there. His first time in the camper. He was an absolute doll the whole time. When he had to be left in the camper, he waited at the top step inside the door. We'd walk back and see his little face looking out over the dashboard. In the barns, he was perfect. Never barked at the horses...he doesn't at home either. And I believe we have mastered "polite greetings". He still got excited with some of the younger people who got down on his level and talked baby talk to him. He held their arm in his mouth. We kept a stuffie nearby so we could trade for the arm. lol

When the older people (ha...they are my age) stopped to pet him, he would sit quietly and lean against their leg or give kisses. I was really impressed and amazed that he could switch greetings depending on who was there. 


He loved all the activity and I think really enjoyed the camper. We took his old crate and he was quiet as a church mouse.

He is awesome and getting more mature every day....his behavior is settling down by leaps and bounds...I think that's an oxymoron there!

Couldn't be happier with our boy!


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

Awwww, sounds like Mr Darcy is turning into quite the gentleman  Such a sweet boy!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

I can't believe he's 11 months already! Wow, he sounds so much better behaved than Brinkley, who is going thru a horrible jumping phase right now, but only on me. Mr. Darcy should teach him some manners!?


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

awww Mr Darcy sounds like such a sweetheart! Can't wait to see more pics of him!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Oh, he has his moments, for sure. Every morning I get the jumping and arm holding. I usually have a stuffie to give him and I sit down right away so he doesn't need to jump. He settles pretty fast. We work on it all the time. ;-)

He's not allowed to keep his stuffie...had to get him to the vet's a while back to have him regurgitate a squeaker. Stuffies are kept in a basket on a shelf.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

So glad to read that Mr Darcy is doing well, he sounds like such a joy!


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

Happy 11 months!

(We have a de-stuffer too - she is 8 years old now and still just can't help herself!)


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

He had tons of fun stuffies and then he got his big boy teeth. He was killing them off at 5 a day! :-(

Now, they are just to carry around for brief periods. I always take one on our walks. They really help him control his excitement during greetings. Otherwise, he'll happily "hold" an arm. Which is okay until he gets REALLY excited, clamps down harder and goes into his alligator roll for a tummy rub. Yikes!

So it's treats and stuffies...then he sits nicely and gets greeted.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Some birthday pictures. 

Just 2 days short of 2 months old.


And today...9 months later


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

He's so handsome!!!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Beautiful Mr Darcy!


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Beautiful AND handsome!


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Happy 11 months Darcy!!! Such a handsome boy!!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Mr. Darcy is just smart as a whip and he has incredible if/then skills. Like if I hold out, then I will get a better trade. We used to trade Cheerios for the rocks he brings to us. Then we had to move up to carrots...he won't even look at us for Cheerios any more. Occasionally we have to get out the cheese. As you can see, he's not real thrilled at the carrot. A video of our standoff.


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

Looks like Mr. Darcy would be a heckofa negotiator. He stands his ground!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

He does! I've tried really hard to think this through so it won't be fun for him. All of my solutions have backfired. Like "you can't come in if you have a rock". He would drop it, then when I walked to the door, he'd pick it up again. I walk away, he drops it, I return, he picks it up. It worked for a while...eventually he figured out that the door wouldn't open if he had a rock in his mouth. Then one day, the little bugger stood with front paws on the stoop and crunched one into powder and swallowed it. Yikes...no more of that! He won.


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

He has grown into SUCH a handsome boy! Your "stand-off" made me laugh. I've engaged in a few (quite a few) of those with Chumlee. Those golden faces are hard to resist!


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

Darcy is a really beautiful example of what the breed should be.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

He's such a handsome guy!


----------



## goodog (May 6, 2013)

Mr. Darcy is so cool--love this thread.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Mr Darcy you are very funny and so handsome!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Amazing how much they grow and change in the first year.

Mr. Darcy has become such a handsome boy.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Trip to the tree farm and a chance for a couple of nice pictures.


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

WOW!! Darcy is gorgeous!
Mr. Darcy for Secretary of State!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

He can "win over hearts and minds".


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

He really is a handsome guy!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Darcy is SUPER handsome! Looks like a good time was had by all. His first Halloween. How fun!!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Time to say good bye to the puppy forum. Mr. Darcy is one year old today. Seems like just yesterday that we started on this adventure. He has grown into a really nice "old puppy". So many awesome traits and still plenty of puppy left in him.

He weighs in at 59 pounds and is 21 inches tall. Everybody looked at his paws when he was a baby and said he'd be HUGE. He's a perfect size. 

He's a joy to have in our family.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Happy Birthday Mr. Darcy!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

No way! It can't be! Happy Birthday, Mr. Darcy! You are such a handsome guy!


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Happy Birthday Mr. Darcy. Wishing you many more years of fun and adventure.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Happy 1st Birthday Mr Darcy, I hope you have a wonderful day sweet boy!


----------



## pb2b (Nov 8, 2013)

Darcy!!!! Happy Happy Day! I hope dad gave you extra snuggles this morning.


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

Happy Birthday Mr. Darcy!!!!! Hope you have a fun day filled with lots of yummy stuff, presents and anything your heart desires.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Happy 1. Birthday, brother Darcy, love Ben


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Happy Birthday Mr. Darcy!

Your first year has gone by so fast and you've grown into a beautiful boy.
Wishing you many more happy and healthy birthdays to come.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Here's to a super fun day filled with treats and cuddles ​HAPPY BIRTHDAY DARCY!!


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Happy birthday Mr. Darcy Man!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Happy 1st Birthday sweet Mr. Darcy!


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

Happy Birthday! How time flies when you are having fun!


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

Happy Birthday Mr. Darcy!! He is absolutely gorgeous -- beautiful color and coat. 

Now I need to check in on Ben. Boy the time sure does fly.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

HAPPPEEEE BURPFDAE TU U, MISTUR DARSEEEEE!

(dis iz da Max)


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Thank you for all the birthday wishes and the singing pups Very cute, Danny!

Here's a short clip from today. He loves his Cheerios.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Happy First Birthday!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Christmas, last year. Mr. Darcy is in the middle.

First birthday portrait.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

He's such a handsome guy!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Hope that you had a brilliant 1st birthday handsome Mr Darcy!


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

Sorry I missed your birthday, Mr. Darcy. I hope you had a wonderful Day!


----------

